# Third project "1/2 inch arbor for slitting saws"



## sn8kboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Here is my third project. This is intended to be used with slitting saws with a 1/2" diameter hole in them. I have several on order from ebay but they have not come in yet.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 19, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes,  looks great.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 20, 2022)

I like the way you did the cap.   That can lead to a very low profile which is generally pretty useful.


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 20, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I like the way you did the cap.   That can lead to a very low profile which is generally pretty useful.


Thank you! Yes keeping a low profile on the bottom of the arbor allows a little bit more room than the ones I have seen for sale on line. That is why I made one instead of buying one. The top cap can be removed with a 1/2 inch wrench.


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 22, 2022)

The Saws just arrived and they fit perfectly!


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 23, 2022)

I laser engraved the arbor with the diameter of the arbor and the hole size of the saw blades.


----------



## brino (Sep 23, 2022)

The arbor looks great!
Well done.



sn8kboy said:


> The Saws just arrived and they fit perfectly!



Perhaps that was just the test fit, but be aware that the way you have that saw mounted in post #6 it will be turning backwards for a conventional vertical mill. You need to flip the blade over.

Only mentioned in case you haven't run one before.



sn8kboy said:


> I laser engraved the arbor with the diameter of the arbor and the hole size of the saw blades.



Wow the engraving looks amazing!
What machine/process do you use?

Brian


----------



## Boswell (Sep 24, 2022)

brino said:


> Wow the engraving looks amazing!
> What machine/process do you use?


+1


----------



## sn8kboy (Sep 25, 2022)

brino said:


> The arbor looks great!
> Well done.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Brian

I am using a 50 watt fiber laser from LaserStar.net. I just made a coin for one of the guys in my Shelby Cobra Car Club. Here is a picture of the finished product and a video of me engraving it with the laser. Sorry that the video did not focus very well probably because of how bright the laser was. You cannot tell by the angle I took the picture but the dark area is .250 mm deep which is one of the options when setting up the cut. I can go as deep as about 1.5 mm deep but that would take some time and would cut right through the coin.


----------

